# Hemau/Beratzhausen/Laaber



## markwoolf (12. Mai 2007)

Hi!

Mein Kumpel und ich, momentan nur zu zweit sind unterwegs in der o.g. Gegend. 
Von uns aus ist es auch ein Sprung ins Altmühltal. Irgendjemand aus der Gegend unterwegs und hier vertreten?
Meldet Euch, bis dann

Mark


----------



## Affekopp (31. März 2018)

Bin voraussichtlich kurzfristig dort in der Gegend und würde dort gerne eine kleine Tour drehen. 

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine attraktive Runde. ca. 30 - 60KM gerne technisch Anspruchsvoller/Traillastig. Steile Anstiege und viele HM sind kein Problem. 

Würde mich sehr auf eine Empfehlung im Ideal mit Link zum GPS Track freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (1. April 2018)

Sieh dir mal den Jura-Steig an, vorallem die Abschnitte im Altmühlttal


----------



## Affekopp (1. April 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Sieh dir mal den Jura-Steig an, vorallem die Abschnitte im Altmühlttal



Danke für das Feedback.

Davon bin ich letztes Jahr bereits ein kleines Stück gefahren. Attaktiv das der Weg beschildert ist.

So wie es aussieht werde ich wohl in Breitenbrunn absteigen.

Bräuchte aber mehr oder weniger einen Rundkurs, um mich hier mal spontan, wenns die Zeit zulässt, aufs Rad zu schwingen. Werde mich mal bei GPSIS umsehen. Beschilderte lokale Routen würde ich jedoch einer GPS Tour vorziehen. Lieber in die Landschaft schauen, als aufs Handy.

Die drei Routen habe ich mir mal abgespeichert:
_
*1.) Mountainbike Tour Seubersdorf in der Oberpfalz *
*2.) Rund um Breitenbrunn mit Hias *
*3.) berletzhof-breitenbrunn*_


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. April 2018)

Hi.
Ich bin "TLoehlein" in GPsies und wohne in 92358 und kenn mich ganz gut in der Gegend aus.
Rund um Breitenbrunn gibt es viele Trails, aber es ist kein MTB Revier, viel ist da nicht los. Man muss schon bissl suchen!
Kannst dich gerne per PN melden, wenn du Tourvorschläge brauchst.
Gruß Tom


----------



## Affekopp (10. April 2018)

@SuperSamuel 
Danke für das Angebot. War ein paar Tage vor Ort und habe mich erstmal auf den beschilderten Wanderwegen orientiert. Das war erstmal auch vollkommen Ok. 

Fand hierbei die "jura2000-tour" und Stellen vom "Jura Steig" (im Kreis Dietfurt) ganz attraktiv. Auch die Wanderwege 5 und 6 rund um Dietfurt waren einen Abstecher wert. 

Abraten kann ich jedoch von der "Tillyland Schlaufe", die mich primär über gut ausgebaute Wege geführt hatte.


----------

